
Recent Advances in Physical Reservoir Computing: A Review - ArtWomb
https://arxiv.org/abs/1808.04962
======
scottlocklin
I met a fellow at a Schmidhuber seminar who claimed amazing things for
physical reservoir computing, specifically a kind of spiking LSMs. I fooled
around with ESNs a bit as a result. Sadly this review doesn't really look
super encouraging, though I guess enough people are interested to fool around
with hardware.

